
Reddit bans a top 10 subreddit with over 150k subscribers - DanBlake
http://www.reddit.com/r/announcements/comments/39bpam/removing_harassing_subreddits/
======
ffn
So... top management at reddit literally allows loud and vocal groups to deny
even the right to exist for other groups whose opinions they don't agree with.
I don't condone hating on fat people (or any group of people), but all these
fat-haters were doing was expressing their own opinions amongst themselves on
a containment sub. And if top execs at reddit can express their hostility for
a certain group of people (in this case fat-haters) by straight-up kicking
them out for intolerance or harassment, I don't see how they're any more
tolerant or less harassing than the very people they just banned.

~~~
Someone1234
> but all these fat-haters were doing was expressing their own opinions
> amongst themselves on a containment sub.

Untrue. They were posting stolen, posted elsewhere, and original pictures of
obese people just to make fun of them. That was the entire sub's purpose, to
victimise and bully people. You could go on that sub any day of the week for
months and that was their entire front page, pictures of fat people and
hateful comments.

How long do you honestly think a sub would last if it took random pictures of
black people and then everyone posted hateful comments? Even a week?

There's absolutely nothing "contained" about what they were doing. Plus they
would invade other subs and threads, brigading those with differing opinions
to themselves.

~~~
kachnuv_ocasek
>How long do you honestly think a sub would last if it took random pictures of
black people and then everyone posted hateful comments?

Uh, there is one and is still up:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/coontown](https://www.reddit.com/r/coontown)

~~~
Someone1234
That isn't an argument for defence of FatPeopleHate. It is just an argument
for Reddit to remove more subs. That's fine, I'd happily see that sub go the
way of FPH.

------
thrillgore
I am not even remotely shocked or surprised its FPH that got the axe. I won't
shed any tears for them. Still, its a bit concerning.

~~~
Goladus
If you were planning an ideological cleansing, wouldn't your first target be
something that no one wants to defend?

Of course, often, ideological cleanses aren't even planned. They just happen
organically as advocates and those in power become incapable of separating
their ideology from common principles.

------
BinaryIdiot
This comes off at fake to me. Yeah they're removing 5 harassing subreddits
like /r/FatPeopleHate but they're leaving arguably worse subreddits, like
/r/CoonTown/, up? This feels like they just kinda picked a few subreddits
people have seen to make examples of them and hope it makes advertisers more
comfortable.

~~~
noddingham
Yes, this comment is more inline with what's going on. It has little to do
with protecting people from harassment, it's about trying to make reddit more
appealing for advertisers and imgur more appealing for a buyer.

------
inacup
It's really messed up that they banned /r/fatpeoplehate. There are so many
fucked up subreddits that aren't banned, and that directly target individuals.

/r/coontown /r/shitredditsays /r/rapingwomen /r/killingwomen
/r/CuteFemaleCorpses

And the list goes on and on...

------
Lawtonfogle
No surprise here. Anyone who thought that reddit allowed all legal content has
definitely not been paying attention. They are tightening their rules, though
I still don't quite get how the gore dedicated subs are still allowed
(especially the ones dedicated to gore involving children).

------
forgottenpass
Huh. Weren't they trumpeting transparency in their value statement where they
prepped the userbase for banning subs a few weeks/months ago? I wish they had
the courage to voice their reasoning behind killing those subs, rather than
the bland corporate statement they issued.

------
Someone1234
This is GREAT news. I'm all for freedom of speech but that "fatpeoplehate"
sub-Reddit's only purpose was to victimise, bully, and harass people. They'd
literally take people's Facebook pictures, Reddit postings, or go out and snap
pictures of overweight (and often disabled) people just to bully them.

I don't care how you feel about obese people, this type of thing is
unacceptable. I don't care what justification you use (race, sexual
orientation, dress style, hair color, etc) it is unacceptable across the
board. You don't have to be fat to see that this is wrong, you just need to
have basic empathy.

PS - I've spent a LOT less time on Reddit as a direct result of how toxic the
community has become. Hopefully this will roll that back if just temporarily.

~~~
Lawtonfogle
>I'm all for freedom of speech but

Hint: this is a good sign you aren't.

"I'm all for freedom of speech, but that obscene material just has to go."

"I'm all for freedom of speech, but that blasphemous material just has to go."

"I'm all for freedom of speech, but that sexist material just has to go."

~~~
Someone1234
Freedom of speech doesn't extend to other's rights being infringed. Bullying,
harassment, and abuse aren't covered under freedom of speech.

Your examples don't apply. It would be more akin to:

"I'm all for freedom of speech, why can't I shout racist expletives at black
strangers in the street?"

"I'm all for freedom of speech, why can't I send people abusive messages
online?"

"I'm all for freedom of speech, I should be allowed to take photos of people
going about their daily business, then encourage a bunch of my friends to be
abusive towards that person."

Do you think it is ok to walk down the street and shout abuse at people? If
not, then why it is ok online? Or is it only ok when thousands of people shout
abuse at one individual rather than one on one abuse?

~~~
quadratini
There's no right not to be offended

------
hoare
Who on earth joins a subreddit called /r/FatPeopleHate?

~~~
Nadya
The same people who make fat jokes. Which encompasses a lot of people since
few people are sympathetic towards a group of people whom by-and-large are at
fault for their weight problems.

~~~
Jdoemk2
Most fat people are at fault. Many aren't. Even some of those who are don't
play the victim or blame others.

So some fat people may deserve scorn, but a whole lot don't.

~~~
Nadya
>who by-and-large

I didn't say that all were, I said most are. You're agreeing with me. If
you're going to be pedantic make sure you're actually attacking what I said
and not a strawman you set up.

A small minority of obese people have a glandular problem. Some are from
childhood obesity and/or have a hormonal imbalance that affects metabolism. My
sympathies go to those people; but _most_ fat people are fat because they have
poor diets and live sedentary lifestyles and so many of them pull the
gland/hormone/not-my-fault card that the legitimate cases are ignored. You can
blame lazy fat people for the perceived "delegitimization" of those
(legitimate) excuses.

Think of it as 'The Boy Who Cried Wolf'. The more people who claim it is
outside of their control, who are lying, when someone finally makes the claim
and it is true - they are ignored - because of the liars.

~~~
Jdoemk2
Sorry for the late reply.

I'm just saying I don't think most fat people act the victim based on my
observations, I think you're overstating the amount that do.

~~~
Nadya
Hm? I don't think I made any claim that 'most fat people act the victim", only
that the ones that do ruin it for everyone else because the large majority of
the ones who make excuses are _lying_ . If there wasn't some significant
number of people who make these excuses - there wouldn't be jokes around the
concept.

I think there's a case of miscommunication somewhere. I'm not saying most fat
people are lying - but that most fat people who are _making excuses_ are
lying. Most fat people I know own up that it's their poor diet/lack of
exercise/love of food that is the reason they are fat. However most people
claiming that it is their genetics are typically lying. Which is why we have
tasteless jokes around the idea. [0].

Quick disclaimer: an excuse can be legitimate and someone "making excuses"
could have a legitimate excuse. Some do, but most people who attempt to _use
those excuses_ are lying. That is my claim and is what I recognize to be the
majority opinion and the majority result.

[0] Tasteless joke
[http://i.imgur.com/dl09rDa.png](http://i.imgur.com/dl09rDa.png)

~~~
Jdoemk2
Yeah, I just don't observe that many people keeping their genetics in the
fridge like that woman. Just from the fat people I meet, I've heard very few
pull the victim card. I think it's overblown how many fat people do act like
that, not a "significant number" in my opinion. Maybe it depends on the
place/culture, but I don't see it

------
arprocter
I've been seeing a lot of speculation that the actions of the new regime are
in preparation for a reddit IPO. How much truth there is in that I do not
know.

